# Should I go with the genuine Battery grip or go for a 3rd Party grip



## CanonNerdy (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi all, I wish you a happy friday,

I've been using my 5D mark III for a while now and I find the battery itself not sufficient enough for my intensive needs, so I was wondering that is it safe to get a 3rd party LP-E6 battery or it could damage my camera, same goes to the battery grip as well .. 

Thanks in advance .. ;D


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 7, 2013)

CanonNerdy said:


> Hi all, I wish you a happy friday,
> 
> I've been using my 5D mark III for a while now and I find the battery itself not sufficient enough for my intensive needs, so I was wondering that is it safe to get a 3rd party LP-E6 battery or it could damage my camera, same goes to the battery grip as well ..
> 
> Thanks in advance .. ;D



My approach would be that if you have 'intensive' needs I'd go with the real thing.


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Jun 7, 2013)

CanonNerdy said:


> Hi all, I wish you a happy friday,
> 
> I've been using my 5D mark III for a while now and I find the battery itself not sufficient enough for my intensive needs, so I was wondering that is it safe to get a 3rd party LP-E6 battery or it could damage my camera, same goes to the battery grip as well ..
> 
> Thanks in advance .. ;D



You will have no issue with either!!


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jun 7, 2013)

i have phottix/delamax BG for my cameras. 
would buy them again anytime.

they work and cost 1/4 of the canon originals.

as for batterys... depends on the battery. 

i have a few "weiss" and other third party batterys and no problems.
thought they have only 80% of the capacity but they cost only 1/3 of the canon originals.


----------



## mrmaffin (Jun 7, 2013)

CanonNerdy said:


> Hi all, I wish you a happy friday,
> 
> I've been using my 5D mark III for a while now and I find the battery itself not sufficient enough for my intensive needs, so I was wondering that is it safe to get a 3rd party LP-E6 battery or it could damage my camera, same goes to the battery grip as well ..
> 
> Thanks in advance .. ;D



I have a 3rd Party grip from Meike for my 5D2 and i always thought it was of excellent Quality. Got a 6D and needed a grip for that as well, but 3rd Party supply was very low and not nearly as cheap as for 5D2, so i got the original one from Canon for my 6D.

You get what you pay for, the build quality is even better, the grip feels better, the whole thing appears more rigid, no rattling screw and the "leather" is the same smooth one that is on the body. If i bought a 3rd party grip for the 6D as well i would have been pleased with it, most of them really are good but once you had an original, the 3rd party ones don't quite cut it 

Bottom line: whatever you are getting, you will be satisfied i think.


----------



## celltech (Jun 7, 2013)

With the latest 5D3 firmware many 3rd party batteries will give the camera a "communications error" when you power it up, but they seem to work. However I am not sure if the battery charge reading is accurate.

My 3rd party grip has worked fine, just spend the few extra bucks for one that has the joystick.

Personally, I would go with the 3rd party grip with OEM batteries.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 7, 2013)

The third party grips have a reputation of lasting from 3-6 months, depending on use. Just buy 10 of them and you'll be set for 3 years.


----------



## andres5d3 (Jun 7, 2013)

initially got the Meike Battery Grip MK-5D3S as this brand used to have the exact manual insert as the original canon one for my Canon XSi, but then the one for the 5D3 was different in shape, it was $64 USD...the genuine in many canada stores are priced at $150-200?

then found another no name brand on ebay for $40, that one has a shape exactly like the genuine canon (ebay #271215113905), all the button locations are the same as the original


----------



## gratomlin (Jun 7, 2013)

i bought a Pixel Pro Vertax BG-E11 Battery Grip for my 5d mkiii from amazon for £65, the canon one was £300, you would never know its a 3rd party grip, it looks just like the canon, i am well pleased with it, and i also use 3rd party batteries, they cost about 1/5th of the canon price and they are 100% compatible with my 7d and mkiii


----------



## CanonNerdy (Jun 7, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> CanonNerdy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I wish you a happy friday,
> ...



Eventually ..


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 7, 2013)

Generic's like Zeikos or Pixel have given me decent results. I don't thing they're weather-sealed though...


----------



## CanonNerdy (Jun 7, 2013)

Janbo Makimbo said:


> CanonNerdy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I wish you a happy friday,
> ...



Well I had some problems with a Pixel Vertax grip for my 5D mark ii
which made my camera discharge batteries after one single use, though they've been fully charged !
and it happened almost every time I put on a fresh charged batteries.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The third party grips have a reputation of lasting from 3-6 months, depending on use. Just buy 10 of them and you'll be set for 3 years.



sources for such a bold claim?

i would love you write not such biased nonsense all the time about third party gear, you propably have never used yourself or any experience with.

i bought my 5D MK2 over 4 years ago and the BG grip i bought for it is still absolutely fine.
the phottix BG for my 550D is from 2010 and the 550D is my cheap "throw around" camera.
the BG is also still absolutely fine. 

and im not a weekend shooter....


----------



## sama (Jun 7, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The third party grips have a reputation of lasting from 3-6 months, depending on use. Just buy 10 of them and you'll be set for 3 years.
> ...



+1


----------



## jdflute (Jun 7, 2013)

I had a third party grip and batteries for my 40d and have just got one for my 5d MkIII, it looks and feels just like the canon one.
Perfectly happy with both.

Jd


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 7, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The third party grips have a reputation of lasting from 3-6 months, depending on use. Just buy 10 of them and you'll be set for 3 years.
> ...


 
Actually, I was wanting to buy one for my 5D MK III, but after reading reviews on the various models, I decided to just skip them.

The issue is the 5D MK III grips. Its nice that your 5D Mark II grip worked fine, but there are tons of issues with the Grips for the 5D MK III, and I've read lots of reviews about them running down batteries, controls not working, locking up the camera, etc.
For example, read the Amazon Reviews. Things look rosy until you see what was actually written. The positive reviews often come from some clueless person who tells how good his 5D MK II product was and is not a review of the 5D MK III product at all.
Its like saying my 2005 Automobile was wonderful, so you will be happy with the newest model.

http://www.amazon.com/Meike-Version-Vertical-Battery-Camera/dp/B0093Y0CXE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1370627200&sr=8-2&keywords=5D+MK+III+grip

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3205127


----------



## Harv (Jun 7, 2013)

My observation is this..... you have already invested thousands of dollars in high-end bodies and lenses. From what I see in your signature, probably $10,000 (or more).

Why would you take any risks (I've personally had both good and bad experience with 3rd party grips and batteries) for the sake of saving a couple of hundred dollars.

I just added a 5D Mark III to my bag and did not hesitate to buy the Canon original grip and extra battery. The grip is built like a tank and the controls are great.

You've been shooting with a 5D Mark II as well so you probably keep your gear a long time. What you would save would amount to very little amortized over the years ahead.

Peace of mind must be worth something.


----------



## CanonNerdy (Jun 9, 2013)

Harv said:


> My observation is this..... you have already invested thousands of dollars in high-end bodies and lenses. From what I see in your signature, probably $10,000 (or more).
> 
> Why would you take any risks (I've personally had both good and bad experience with 3rd party grips and batteries) for the sake of saving a couple of hundred dollars.
> 
> ...



I was thinking of it that way, and I thought why would I go cheap on it ! And at the same time I'm saving for the 85mm F1.2L II .. which made me confused a little bit.

I guess I'll go for the real grip afterall. Thanks


----------



## dlleno (Jun 9, 2013)

The risk of 3rd party is that if something goes wrong or it doesn't play well with your camera down the road then nobody "owns" the system. Well you do... Personally the grip is too integral to the behavior and operation of the camera itself that I prefer to stick with canon. I purchased the genuine article at the same time as my 5d3


----------



## captainkanji (Jun 9, 2013)

I've been using the Meike grip for my 6D for about 6 months now. It's worked fantastic so far. The 3rd party batteries that came with it also work pretty good. With the money I saved not purchasing the OEM grip, I was able to purchase a filter system.


----------



## barfbaggs (Jun 10, 2013)

CanonNerdy said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > CanonNerdy said:
> ...



I'd have to agree with sporgon, although it sounds like you have already made up your mind.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jun 10, 2013)

What about weather sealing on 3rd party grip comprising camera?


----------



## emko (Jun 10, 2013)

pdirestajr said:


> What about weather sealing on 3rd party grip comprising camera?



From what i read Canons grip for 5d3 is not sealed water will easily get inside.


----------



## RGF (Jun 10, 2013)

CanonNerdy said:


> Hi all, I wish you a happy friday,
> 
> I've been using my 5D mark III for a while now and I find the battery itself not sufficient enough for my intensive needs, so I was wondering that is it safe to get a 3rd party LP-E6 battery or it could damage my camera, same goes to the battery grip as well ..
> 
> Thanks in advance .. ;D



When it comes to electronics, genuine is safer. 3rd party equipment may work flawlessly but it could also damage the camera. In which case you SOL.


----------



## msatter (Jun 12, 2013)

Third party grip and original batteries over here. The original grip is overpriced for my 5D MKIII.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 12, 2013)

Buy gen. batteries + grip. Your 5D III deserves it


----------



## J.R. (Jun 12, 2013)

Do you shoot with a camera L plate? If yes, you should forget the third party grips as they are smaller than the Canon's BG. You won't be able to use the L plate on the 5D3 + third party grip.


----------



## crank47 (Jun 12, 2013)

emko said:


> pdirestajr said:
> 
> 
> > What about weather sealing on 3rd party grip comprising camera?
> ...



BG-E11 is sealed. I have a Mark III catalog from canon and it has a picture of all the seals on the body and grip. the grip is sealed around the battery tray,buttons,click wheel,joystick,tripod mount and where it connects to the battery compartment on the body.


----------



## candyman (Jun 12, 2013)

I use the BG-E11 on my 5D MK III. I admit, very expensive. But for the price I paid for my camera I wanted the best grip. So the weathersealed (with joy-stick) of Canon. I don't take a chance on non-canon batteries.

I use a Meike grip on the 7D. Just once had a problem with the shutter on the grip. I went away by itself. But honestly, I shoot more horizontal than vertical with the 7D
I am not sure but a non-canon grip and non-canon batteries might impact on the power speed of the fps. I did not test it but I am curious about it.


----------



## bycostello (Jun 12, 2013)

genuine...


----------



## jthomson (Jun 12, 2013)

3rd party grip and batteries. Genuine Canon products are way over priced.
I've never had a problem with the 3rd party batteries and grip on the T1i for the last three years. Have had 3rd party grip and batteries on the 5D3 for about 6 mo with no problems until the firmware change. Now the batteries don't register with the camera, but haven't seen any perfomance issues, the charge indication still works.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 12, 2013)

My bg-e7 has died and has taken 2x LP-E6 with it, and very nearly my 7D.

Seems to have been a short. This is the genuine canon grip.

My instinct would be not to bother, at all.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 12, 2013)

I've been using a 3rd party on my 5D2 and it's awesome.


However, due to the joystick, I'm going to go for a Canon BG-E11 for my 5D3. Otherwise I would have done the same.


----------



## Malte_P (Jun 13, 2013)

jthomson said:


> 3rd party grip and batteries. Genuine Canon products are way over priced.
> I've never had a problem with the 3rd party batteries and grip on the T1i for the last three years. Have had 3rd party grip and batteries on the 5D3 for about 6 mo with no problems until the firmware change. Now the batteries don't register with the camera, but haven't seen any perfomance issues, the charge indication still works.



+1

im using third party grips and and they are great.

with canon BG you pay 70% for the name.. im not that stupid.


----------



## Malte_P (Jun 13, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> For example, read the Amazon Reviews. Things look rosy until you see what was actually written. The positive reviews often come from some clueless person who tells how good his 5D MK II product was and is not a review of the 5D MK III product at all.
> Its like saying my 2005 Automobile was wonderful, so you will be happy with the newest model.



well i hope you don´t want to say all people here are clueless?

and often this is a amazon problem. 
they mix up reviews very often or they get messed up when a product page is updated.

looking at the replys here at canon rumors, it´s clear that the majority is very happy with third party battery grips. 
people who OWN and USE the grips.

the people that complain are usually those who don´t own or know the thrid party grips and only have "heard things". as you can see in this thread.


----------



## Malte_P (Jun 13, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Do you shoot with a camera L plate? If yes, you should forget the third party grips as they are smaller than the Canon's BG. You won't be able to use the L plate on the 5D3 + third party grip.



not true.
do you know all third party grips... i doubt it.

i have a L plate and it fits perfectly.


----------



## J.R. (Jun 14, 2013)

Malte_P said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Do you shoot with a camera L plate? If yes, you should forget the third party grips as they are smaller than the Canon's BG. You won't be able to use the L plate on the 5D3 + third party grip.
> ...



Which third party grip are you using? The ones I have seen don't work with L plates.


----------

